# pre/post Woburn round



## vig (Jan 6, 2012)

We are travelling down the day before and travelling back day later.

We plan on playing both days.
One of these will be on the duchess course.  Does anyone else on here fancy a knock before I book it.  If so, day before or after?

I will then sort out another course for the other day


----------



## fundy (Jan 6, 2012)

Vig

I think a few others are travelling up the day before and looking for a game (Eejit springs to mind). Im happy to play the day before (Im already playing elsewhere the day after). As mentioned before would be happy to host at AVGC the day before if people want or join up with you guys wherever you choose to play (AVGC is no Woburn but nor is the cost, depends on what you want really)


----------



## gjbike (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you got somewhere in mind Dave, was going to travel down late afternoon.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Might be up for a round pre-Woburn. Am off that week, and going to travel down the day before so as long as its late morning then I could be up for it..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2012)

Me and Mrs H are coming up late afternoon and staying at the White House on the 28th but I'm working on the Friday so heading home after the golf and meal. Anyone staying locally


----------



## vig (Jan 7, 2012)

We want to play the third woburn course one of the days, open to offers for the other


----------



## vig (Jan 10, 2012)

So there is bluewolf, fundy & GJ as possibilities for a round the day before, anyone else?

Would you all be up for the third Woburn track or somewhere cheaper?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 10, 2012)

I' d be up for a pre woburn round vig, what time you looking to land down there?


----------



## gjbike (Jan 11, 2012)

Dave the Dukeâ€™s course would be fine with me, they might cut you a deal with us playing there on Thursday.


----------



## vig (Jan 11, 2012)

That's what I thought.  

Were travelling down am with a view to lunchtime tee off.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a couple of 3 hours to get down for from pie country so lunchtime is fine with me.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Dave the Dukeâ€™s course would be fine with me, they might cut you a deal with us playing there on Thursday.
		
Click to expand...




vig said:



			That's what I thought.    Were travelling down am with a view to lunchtime tee off.
		
Click to expand...

  Dave  do you want me to email my "contact" to see if they have anything they can offer you? If you let me know rough idea of numbers, which course you want to play and what sort of time I'll try to get you a bit of a deal (if I can). Unfortunately I won't be able to join you as I am working the day before so can't get the time off. Rob


----------



## vig (Jan 12, 2012)

Cheers Rob.

It should be 4 + gj and whoever else.  

I would say either. 2x3 ball or 3 ball & 4 ball.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

What a total and utter cock I am!! The golf day we are holding on the Thursday will be played over the Marquess and the Dukes course, not the Marquess and Dutchess courses. Prat!!
On that basis, I contacted Jessica at Woburn today to see if they would do you lads a deal on the Wednesday afternoon, playing the Dutchess course. She is prepared to let you on at "members guest" rate, which is Â£55.00 per person. I have provisionally booked up two tee times for you, 2.01 and 2.09. Please could you let me know as soon as possible whether this is agreeable with you.
At least this way you get to play all 3 of the Woburn courses.
Sorry for the error.
Rob


----------



## vig (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds good to me although would have liked it a little earlier to make sure we finish in daylight.

I have sent a text to the other lads, waiting for response, but can't see a problem.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks good. Just let me make sure that I can switch my shift the night before (thought I was on holiday but im not), then I'll confirm.. Shouldn't be too much of a problem though...


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

vig said:



			Sounds good to me although would have liked it a little earlier to make sure we finish in daylight.
		
Click to expand...

Vig
 don't forget that by the 28th March the clocks will have gone back. Looking at the UK lighting up times, it's not going to get dark until well after 7.00pm. Teeing off at 2.00pm is going to give you at least 5 hours to get round mate. Even you're not that bad.......hang on, let me think.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for that Rob, Dave were are you booked in at?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Thanks for that Rob, Dave were are you booked in at?
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere cheap I expect. And if you have scampi for tea, keep an eye on it


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

vig said:



			Sounds good to me although would have liked it a little earlier to make sure we finish in daylight.
		
Click to expand...

  Dave  further to our telephone conversation last night, I have contacted Woburn to see if they can bring the tee time forward to about 1.00pm rather than 2. I don't know if Jessica will be working this week-end but she is normally pretty quick in responding to my mails so I should hear something by Monday at the latest. As suggested, should this all go ahead I will pass her contact details on to you for you to deal directly about it, I won't be able to keep on top of everything myself. I will let you know as soon as I hear back from her mate. Shame I will be working on the Wednesday, I would have loved to have played the Duchess again and for Â£55.00 it's a steal. Rob


----------



## vig (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone else?
Â£55 for a knock around Woburn.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 16, 2012)

vig said:



			Anyone else?
Â£55 for a knock around Woburn.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to, but have used up my last day's holiday for the Woburn day itself. Meaning I will be leaving the house at 5am on Tuesday morning. 

Â£55 is an absolute steal and Â£180 or whatever it will end up costing to play all three courses and have a bacon roll/coffee and lunch thrown in on one of the days is awesome.


----------



## Eejit (Jan 16, 2012)

I will be up for it Vig, PM me and i will give you my mobile or you can get it from Rob, i usually let old tarts like him have my number. I think we are staying over on the Wednesday night, and i will scour the area to find a trollop so i can stay over on the thursday night... ;0)


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm hoping to be off on the Wednesday but won't know until nearer the time, can I pay on the day if there's a space?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 16, 2012)

am same as Aztecs, last day of leave used for the day itself


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			am same as Aztecs, last day of leave used for the day itself 

Click to expand...

After 36 holes with me he'll be wishing he'd gone to work


----------



## rickg (Jan 17, 2012)

vig said:



			Anyone else?
Â£55 for a knock around Woburn.
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for this vig....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2012)

Just to confirm. I have spoken to my "contact" at Woburn and she has brought the teeing off time forward to 1.05pm. Two teeing off times have been reserved, enough obviously for up to 8 players. Dave (Vig) will be dealing directly with the club on this one, so any questions or requests to play please aim them  at him! Rob


----------



## vig (Jan 17, 2012)

So can I take it that 
Rickg
Eejit
GJbike are definites
And Stuart a probable?

Any one else before I confirm 2  4balls?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2012)

vig said:



			So can I take it that 
Rickg
Eejit
GJbike are definites
And Stuart a probable?

Any one else before I confirm 2  4balls?
		
Click to expand...

I won't know until the Monday of that week so if you dont mind I'll let you know then.

Hope that's ok with you vig


----------



## vig (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry Bluewolf,  I missed you off.

You still up for this?

Anyone else.

StuartC yes


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Vig, sorry for the delay. I only went back into work last night. Gonna have to give it a miss as theres no way I can get down to Woburn for that time. I can't get out of work till 6 am and beddy will be beckoning.. Thanks for including me though and I'll probably see you all later that afternoon/Evening..


----------



## Eejit (Jan 18, 2012)

I`m definately in Vig... ;0)


----------



## vig (Jan 22, 2012)

Anymore before I confrim booking this week


----------



## vig (Feb 3, 2012)

I have booked two tee times from 13:05 for the 28th.
Jessica said that she would hold open the extra places to make two times 4 balls up on the day, so if anyone fancies making one in nearer the time or circumstances change I can accomodate at least two more, would just need to know by the Monday of that week


----------



## gjbike (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for that Dave


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2012)

Im a definite for this Vig


----------



## rickg (Feb 4, 2012)

fundy said:



			Im a definite for this Vig 

Click to expand...

Hi Steve,
Can i take you up on your kind offer to crash at your place? Shall I bring nipple clamps or have you got your own? :thup:


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2012)

More than welcome mate  easy on the clamps


----------



## vig (Feb 5, 2012)

fundy said:



			Im a definite for this Vig 

Click to expand...

Good man, i'll set a reminder to ring her this week.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2012)

vig said:



			Good man, i'll set a reminder to ring her this week.
		
Click to expand...

And if you don't, she'll remind me to remind you


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2012)

Vig
Just to confirm that I have managed to wangle the Wednesday off work so will be up for this too. Hope my old trotters can manage 54 holes in 2 days........


----------



## vig (Mar 26, 2012)

Room for another ONE.
Need to know by Tues AM though if anyone else is interested.


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2012)

whats the plan, are we meeting at Woburn around midday?


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2012)

Just back from a fun round on the Duchess, the score currently is definitely Woburn 1 GM Forum 0 but we plan to put that right tomorrow. The course was in good nick albeit the greens were a lot slower than they looked.

We had a friendly game between the 2 3balls, best 2 scores of 3 with RickG, Vig and Eejits 62 points being trumped by the 68 of myself Graham and Mike.

Quote of the day definitely came from Eejit with "All my balls smell of pine!!!!"


Time for a shower then off in to town for dinner and a few warm up beers, will try and pop some pics and videos up in a bit


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2012)

RickG at his sartorial best


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2012)

First tee deliberations


----------

